# Few new ones



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Looking at some of the other posts here made me realize it's been a while since I posted anything. Haven't done a whole lot over the summer but I did make a few of my shad cranks lately with some new paint schemes and a large deepdiver with my first wirethrough on a musky bait. Here are some pics.


This my 10 year old daughters first one, I helped her with the power tools and did the paint but she basically did everything else. She just found out her dentist is a musky guy and wanted to make a lure for him, you can kind of see the tooth we painted on the head instead of the white dot I sometimes do. She will give it to him next week.










Here's the deepdiver I did, it is similar to a perchbait but wider and fatter. Made from poplar, 0.062" wire through, 3/16" lexan lip with 2 line ties and 7 coats of etex. I've only had it out once but was bouncing bottom in 20' no problem.










This is one of the new colors I've been messing with It has a fl. orange belly with fl. yellow sides and ir. purple back and stripes. Haven't seen how the muskies like it but I think it looks pretty cool.










And finally, one for you Browns and Bengals fans, sorry I couldn't resist!









That's about it, I've been working on a bigger glider and a different deepdiver but neither one is where I want it yet so I guess they won't be ready until next year. Hope you like the pics.


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

nice work jerkin not sure about the steelers one though.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Those are really nice....good color shemes.

Rod


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Your daughter should be really proud of that and I think her dentist will be also.

I like this batch a lot. Great color choices for musky.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

I really like the finish on those. I may have to try etex next time instead of D2T.
Good job.

Brian


----------



## Tater_Hog (Oct 2, 2007)

I REALLY LIKE THE ORANGE FIRE TIGER JERKIN!!! very nice work bud!!


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Jerkin those look great! I would love to see a Cleveland Browns one! LOL
John


----------

